# Trying to get ready for a Dish 721... Need Help!



## supercertified (Jun 22, 2002)

Hi all!

I am in the midst of getting ready for wiring up the 721's (whenever it comes out) dual tuner. I currently have a Dish 500 twin, a Dish 301 receiver and a 501 receiver. I plan on ditching the 301 and replacing it with a 721. The Dish itself has two outputs which are receiving a good signal from both 110 and 119. I am basically trying to split a signal off the twin, but from what I understand it is not possible to simply take a cable splitter and split one of the cables. I have tried using a sw-44 and connecting both of the Dish outputs to it and then connecting the recievers but the recievers only get a signal from one satellite (119). When I go check the switch diagnostic, it is only sensing 119 odd and even. What gives? :shrug: Is there any way to get around this without installing a new quad LNB and running an additional pair of RG-6? I would appreciate any thoughts.... THANKS!

-S


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

You need to replace the Twin LNB with two Dual LNBs. You'll also need the "Y" bracket for the Dish 500. The 4 outputs of the two dual LNBs go the the 4 inputs of the SW44 and then to the receivers. The twin is only capable of supporting 2 receivers. The 721 IS two receivers.

Anyone else out there...are the DishPro swicthes out yet? With the Dishpro switch (all your receivers support this new switch).

I don't know enough about how the DishPro switches work.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

DishPro LNB's are being shipped with 721 systems. I don't know the status of DP switches though.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Supercertified - You CANNOT use a splitter on a sattellite cable run, so I'm not surprised you had problems "splitting" a TWIN output. A TWIN LNB (your current) is the functional equivalent of 2 Dual LNB's and 2 SW21's. It only supports 2 receivers, and no more, period. You also can't use the TWIN LNB with any Dish switches except the SW21, and then only to add a side slot (61.5 or 148).

For right now, to go beyond 2 receivers, you have 2 options -
#1 - Replace your TWIN LNB with a QUAD. As you pointed out, then you need to pull 2 more cable up to the QUAD - one for each receiver.

#2 - Replace your TWIN LNB with 2 DUAL LNB's, then use a SW44 or SW64. This still requires 4 cables from the dish to the switch, then 1 cable for each receiver from the switch.

The DISHPRO series would be an ideal replacement for you, but they are not quite available yet. With them, you would use a DISHPRO TWIN LNB (one cable for each slot 119 and 110), down to a DISHPRO SW34, then 1 cable out to each receiver (DISHPRO models - older receivers will need an additional $70 module for each receiver). Check with your local dealer and maybe you can make me eat those words .


----------



## supercertified (Jun 22, 2002)

Thanks TNGTony and Scooper! It looks like the easiest solution would be to install the Quad and just run another pair of RG6. I was trying to avoid running more cable outside the house but it looks unavoidable. Thanks for all your help!

-S


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I just replaced my Twin LNB with a Quad, I'm doing the samething, trying to get ready for the 721.

Dish Depot is offering a trade in, if you want to trade your Twin back in for $50.00. I noticed they also were offering the 721 with a Quad.

After reading Keith's review of the 721, I can't say I'm to excited anymore.


----------

